# Hardwareproblem?!



## Kili (27. April 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe mir letzten Samstag ein neues Recordingsystem gekauft, bestehend aus:

M-Audio Fast Track Pro (USB-Audiointerface)
Rode NT2-A (Großmembrankondensatormikro)
AKG K240 Studio (Kopfhörer)

nun ergibt sich folgendes Problem:
Ich arbeite an einem Notebook (Marke "Packard Bell" Serie "Easy Note") und zuerst lief das Audiointerface nicht, wurde nicht erkannt, also habe ich die on-board Soundkarte deaktiviert. Das Audiointerface wird jetzt einwandfrei erkannt, aber ich bekomme nur sehr leise Signale. Erst wenn ich den Input am Interface völlig aufdrehe bekomme ich ein lautstärkemäßig akzeptables Signal. Ich habe alle USB-Ports ausprobiert und die Phantomspeisung ist an. Ich habe auch ein dynamisches Mirko schon ausprobiert und auch einen Bass schon direkt angeschlossen, aber die Signale sind immer viel zu leise. Ich arbeite mit Cubase SX3.

Ideen woran es liegen könnte? Ich tendiere ja fast dazu dass irgendwo am PC ein Regler ist der die Aufnahmelautstärke reguliert und ich weiß nur nicht wo. Vermutlich ist die Lösung meines Problems simpel.  

Danke für jede Idee und jeden Hinweis,
Kilian


----------



## Zinken (27. April 2007)

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie der Treiber dieser Karte aussieht, aber bei der M-Audio Delta kann man zB. die "Empfindlichkeit" der Ein- und Ausgänge zusätzlich anheben oder absenken.
Sowas wie Software-Pad-Schalter (-3 / 0 / +3dB) zusätzlich zu den normalen Reglern.


----------



## chmee (27. April 2007)

In den Soundkarteneinstellungen irgendwo ein Gain-Regler für Mic/Line ? Am Gerät ?
Phantomspeisung angeschaltet ?


mfg chmee


----------



## Kili (27. April 2007)

"In den Soundkarteneinstellungen irgendwo ein Gain-Regler für Mic/Line ? Am Gerät ?
Phantomspeisung angeschaltet ?"

Also Phantomspeisung ist an, aber habe es ja auch schon mit nem Mikro des kein Phantom braucht ausprobiert und mit nem passiven E-Bass. In den Soundkarteneinstellungen wüsste ich nicht wo ich da was suchen soll, bzw habe nichts gefunden. Am Gerät ist meiner Meinung nichts. Außer der Schalter ist unscihtbar oder falsch beschriftet :suspekt:  aber ihr könnt es euch ja im inet irgendwo anschaun auch...
M-Audio Fast Track Pro heißt des Ding.


"Ich weiß ja nicht, wie der Treiber dieser Karte aussieht, aber bei der M-Audio Delta kann man zB. die "Empfindlichkeit" der Ein- und Ausgänge zusätzlich anheben oder absenken.
Sowas wie Software-Pad-Schalter (-3 / 0 / +3dB) zusätzlich zu den normalen Reglern."

Software Pad Schalter, wo finde ich den dann? Empfindlichkeit/sensitivity habe ich nichts gefunden.

Ich lad mal 2 screenshots von allen menüs die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe zu soundeinstellungen hoch im anhang! vielleicht bin ich einfach nur ein bisschen dämlich.


----------



## Laureus-Maximus (27. April 2007)

Hi Kili,

vielleicht ist die Lösung wirklich sehr einfach.

Hast du schon mal an den Lautstärke Optionen deines Betriebssystems gedreht?

Bei XP findest du den Regler in Schnellstartleiste. Oder unter Start->Programme->Zubehör->Unterhaltungsmedien --->Lautstärke.

Nach dem Öffnen des Dialogs hast du Standardmäßig die Lautstärke Einstellungen für die Ausgänge deiner Soundkarte(auch für USB Soundkarten). Wenn du nun im Menü Optionen auf Einstellungen gehst kannst du, falls vorhanden, weitere Ausgangskanäle auswählen und Anzeigen. Wie gesagt das ist erstmal nur für deine Ausgangslautstärke.

Wenn du Optionen-> Einstellungen erneut öffnest kannst du auch Aufnahme auswählen. Alles das gleiche wie beim Ausgang nur mit dem Unterschied das du hier die Eingangslautstärke und zudem den Aufnahmekanal auswählen kannst. Normalerweise sollte da auch dein USB-Gerät bzw. seine Kanäle mit angezeigt werden (falls nicht einfach wie bei Ausgangslaustärke beschrieben, die noch fehlenden Kanäle hinzufügen bzw aktivieren). 

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter. Würde mich über ein Feedback freuen. 

Viel Erfolg!

Stehts zu Diensten Laureus-Maximus ;-)


----------



## chmee (28. April 2007)

Soweit ich den Infos auf der M-Audio-Seite Glauben schenken darf, hat das Ding ne Menge Potis zum Regeln - und noch n paar Knöpfchen 

Als Erstes solltest Du die Fehlerquelle eingrenzen : Erzeuger, Soundkarte oder PC ?

Da das M-Audio auch nen Output hat, kann dieser als Output-Mointor dienen. Da hängst Du mal nen Kopfhörer ran und überprüfst, ob das Signal zu leise in das M-Audio kommt. Wenn dem so ist, überprüfst Du den Erzeuger ( Mic oder Gitarre etc.. ) bzw. den Gain-Regler an der Soundkarte und möglicherweise den Phantomschalter. 

Wenn das Signal auf dem Kopfhörer OK ist, kannst Du Dich an die Einstellungen im Rechner machen. Zu aller Erst die oben genannten Windows-Sound-Einstellungen. Das Stimmen-Panel ist unerheblich ! Wenn Du mal Bei Soundwiedergabe auf Lautstärke oder Erweitert klickst, sollte der Windows-Mixer erscheinen. Sind dort Summe und Line aufgedreht ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Kili (28. April 2007)

@ Laureus-Maximus: ne ich habe ja die onboard soundkarte eingeschaltet, diese optionen sind also alle funktionslos (so graugestuft dargestellt).

@chmee: ich versuche es jetzt einfach mal meine band aufzunehmen mit fast maximal aufgedrehtem gain und schaue was bei rauskommt. vielleicht ist es ja doch in ordnung so wie ich es jetzt habe.


danke an all eure bemühungen und eure geduld, wenn ich demnächst ein resultat habe werde ich es hier posten.


----------

